# New born dx code



## lexamoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello All,

When coding for a normal newborn in the hosptial, what dx code do you use? I used v3001 for the delivery and v2031 for the follow up and discharge. I am now seeing rejections from bcbsm stating this dx is not medically nes. I used to use 76529 but was told that the v2031 was more apporiate. please any insight you have would help a lot.


----------



## lexamoe (Mar 21, 2014)

*Still looking for help*

ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA'S.....


----------



## danachock (Mar 25, 2014)

*newborn*

Let me offer/provide my advice (2-cents) on this one. 
V20.31 if under 8 days and V20.32 if 8-28 days old for a normal newborn. Day one is the day the infant is born. However, if the newborn is being seen for some other reason such as jaundice or something else the rules for coding would change. 

Diagnosis code 765.29 (Weeks of Gestation) should not be used for normal newborn - please refer to your ICD-9 book it says to assign as an additional code with category 764 and codes from 765.0 and 765.1 as documented by the provider.  
If you look at 764 that is for Slow fetal growth & fetal malnutrition and 765.0 is for extreme immaturity and 765.1 other preterm infants. 

Otherwise if you have an example, such as infant (how many days old) being seen for ____ reason and it was denied by ......... insurance with xxxx denial code and xxxx denial code. I may be able to provide additional help.


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Mar 27, 2014)

The V30 codes are the primary diagnosis for all care during the birth admission. Additional codes may be reported for any additional diagnoses. The guidelines instruct this for the episode of care not just the day of birth. 

Also, it is important to remember that the day of birth is day 0 not day 1. The child is 1 day old 24 hours after birth.

Hope that helps.


----------

